# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Xin hỏi về cài Steps per cho trục A ở Mach3

## ktshung

Các bác cho em hỏi ở Trục A khi cài Steps per thì đó là xung để trục A quay 1 vòng hay 1 độ ạ? Em cám ơn

----------


## suu_tam

360 độ là 1 vòng.
Giống như vitme, vitme bước mấy thì một vòng dịch chuyển được bấy nhiêu mm. Còn đây là 1 vòng được 360 đơn vị độ. Nghĩa là cứ coi như nó là vitme bước 360 đi thế là đơn giản dễ hiểu.

----------

namtrung

----------


## ktshung

> 360 độ là 1 vòng.
> Giống như vitme, vitme bước mấy thì một vòng dịch chuyển được bấy nhiêu mm. Còn đây là 1 vòng được 360 đơn vị độ. Nghĩa là cứ coi như nó là vitme bước 360 đi thế là đơn giản dễ hiểu.


Ý em hỏi là ví dụ cái Driver của em nó là 1600 xung/vòng. Qua hộp số 1/5 thành 1600x5=8000xung/vòng. Vậy em phải điền vào mục Steps Per là 8000 hay 8000/360 ấy ạ

----------


## suu_tam

Bó tay, các trục kia bác cài thế nào thì trục này bác cài thế?
Ví dụ trục Z của bác bước 10 driver là 1600
Vậy bác cài trục Z là
- 1600 (VÃI BÁC LUÔN)
- 1600/10 (Ví dụ MACH3)
- 10/1600 (Vĩ dụ NCSTUDIO)
Thì trục A bác cũng làm như vậy.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Ý em hỏi là ví dụ cái Driver của em nó là 1600 xung/vòng. Qua hộp số 1/5 thành 1600x5=8000xung/vòng. Vậy em phải điền vào mục Steps Per là 8000 hay 8000/360 ấy ạ


Kết quả là 8000/360 bác ợ. Còn mấy cái giải thích kia chắc bác cũng ko cần quan tâm lắm đâu.

----------

ktshung, mig21, Nam CNC

----------


## suu_tam

> Kết quả là 8000/360 bác ợ. Còn mấy cái giải thích kia chắc bác cũng ko cần quan tâm lắm đâu.


Nếu bác dùng điều khiển của thằng WEIHONG thì sao? Có đoạn nào nói là dùng MACH3 hay cái gì đâu. Cho nên chuẩn thì cứ hiểu coi như trục đó là bước 360 là dễ hiểu nhất.

----------


## ktshung

> Nếu bác dùng điều khiển của thằng WEIHONG thì sao? Có đoạn nào nói là dùng MACH3 hay cái gì đâu. Cho nên chuẩn thì cứ hiểu coi như trục đó là bước 360 là dễ hiểu nhất.


cái tiêu đề em đã xin hướng dẫn cho Mach3 rồi mà bác

----------


## cuong

cái này anh Hùng xem thử nha hình như nếu anh làm file 2d thì set khác ạ, vài bữa nữa làm con này mới ngâm cứu được ah

----------


## suu_tam

> cái này anh Hùng xem thử nha hình như nếu anh làm file 2d thì set khác ạ, vài bữa nữa làm con này mới ngâm cứu được ah


Chẳng liên quan bác ơi. Luôn luôn 1 vòng tròn là 360 độ.
Tất cả các chương trình CAM 4 trục đều tính xoay 1 vòng A là 360 đơn vị độ.

----------

